# Moving Alone



## Gum

Hi,

I just wanted some advice, I am 32 and seriously considering a move to New Zealand from the UK. The job I hope to have offered would pay between $45,000 and $50,000 a year and was wondering if this was sufficent income to survive alone out there. I would be relocating to Wellington and I do not drive so would be looking at living near the city and use public transport. Would I be able to learn to drive there if needs be? Preferably I would like to live alone as opposed to a shared house. Any advice would be a great help.

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83

Gum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted some advice, I am 32 and seriously considering a move to New Zealand from the UK. The job I hope to have offered would pay between $45,000 and $50,000 a year and was wondering if this was sufficent income to survive alone out there. I would be relocating to Wellington and I do not drive so would be looking at living near the city and use public transport. Would I be able to learn to drive there if needs be? Preferably I would like to live alone as opposed to a shared house. Any advice would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Gum - welcome to the Forum.

$45-50k is certainly a liveable salary for a single person, and is what some families survive on. You won't live like a millionnaire - but it depends what you're after. My son is living (on his own but flat sharing in Auckland) on about $35k - but his is a lifestyle choice (scuba diving instructor). 

Here are a couple of links to sites that might help you decide...

Salaries and Wages in New Zealand
New Zealand Income Survey: June 2011 quarter - Statistics New Zealand
Cost of Living

You could certainly learn to drive. Bear in mind that there are a number of stages to getting a full licence over here. 
See http://www.aa.co.nz/motoring/licensing-training/driver-licences/


----------



## spiderpig

Hi Gum, have to reply because you are the first person I have seen on here from Hereford . I was born there and have lived much of my life near to hay-on-wye. Me and my partner moved over a few years ago from the UK, we are late 20s and are currently based in Tauranga. If you are ever in the area give me a message and i would be happy to meet up. Also if there is anything else I can help you with please ask away. 
cheers
spiderpig


----------



## lisamct

Definitely doable. I moved over on my own, originally to Rotorua and then moved on to Auckland.
At that point I was earning $52k. I drive a pretty decent car, in both areas I've lived alone in good 2 and 3 bedroom houses. I have Sky, broadband and still manage to go out at least a couple of times a month. 
I will say that that salary left me not much over each month if your a saver but you could definitely live cheaper than I did so that might not be the case for you.


----------



## Gum

Cheers for the replies, helpful and keeping me optimistic, and Spiderpig if all goes well and I end up over there I'll let you know if I'm ever in the area.


----------



## Bathmark

Gum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted some advice, I am 32 and seriously considering a move to New Zealand from the UK. The job I hope to have offered would pay between $45,000 and $50,000 a year and was wondering if this was sufficent income to survive alone out there. I would be relocating to Wellington and I do not drive so would be looking at living near the city and use public transport. Would I be able to learn to drive there if needs be? Preferably I would like to live alone as opposed to a shared house. Any advice would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Gum,

When I first moved to New Zealand I lived in Wellington and I have to say that it is the most social place I have ever lived in. The good thing about Wellington is that a lot of people move there due to work so you you will find a lot of people in the same situation as yourself. I was living on about $50,000 and rented a flat in Thorndon with fantastic views over the harbour and I had money to spare. Wellington also has the advantage of a fantastic public transport system ( probably the only place in NZ!). The downside of Wellington is the weather is often bad (worse than the UK) and you are restricted in what you can do out of the city. You really do feel at then end of the world and the countryside is quite bleak in that area. In the end I moved to Auckland where my family lived and I much preferred the climate and the countryside. However, as a way of getting started I would say give Welly a go.


----------



## mollymoo

Hello Gum, I am also hoping to Move out to NZ in about a yr (fingers crossed). I'm going on my own as well, to Auckland. I do have some friends already there, but am hoping that I can make the most of some expat get togethers when I arrive... any excuse for a get together )
I am so excited, but so scared at the same time, what with going by myself. i spoke to my friend today who moved by herself to Saudi Arabia to teach and she sys its the best thing she ever did. Will be picking her brains on any advise and will pass it on. Keep us posted on any developments.
Good luck xxx


----------



## welshmatt

Hi Gum, mollymoo

It looks like I'm going to be in a similar position - will initially be moving out to Auckland alone, probably around September time. I guess the biggest decision after where to live is whether to do the house share thing for maybe an easier introduction to the country or get my own place for the independence...still a bit undecided on that one. Yeah it's a pretty nerve wracking thing, especially now I'm flying solo, but the kiwi's are a pretty friendly bunch, and the expat community is supposed to be pretty active there.

One place a recruitment agency recommended for somewhere to stay in Auckland for your first couple of weeks is NZ Soft Landings (can't post the URL but a google search will bring it up)

Best of luck!


----------



## mollymoo

Hi WelshMatt, ohh good luck to you for September. I have stalled slightly due to house prices here in the UK. I'm trying, but its a pain in the bUtt. I was hoping to be out in a yr, but could be 18mths.. I'm trying not to stress but....
ANyway, enough of that boring talk. Let us know how you get on when your out there please. I know what you mean with the flat share VS private rent. I have been having a look but have 90% going for flat share, just to help with meeting people and not having too much responsibility when I first get out there, but that could change in time. I suppose there are pro's and con's either way. 
Good luck


----------



## sabfrance

Just out of interest - what is it that makes you all want to move to New Zealand? As a kiwi I've wondered what draws people from the other side of the world to our little patch.


----------



## toadsurfer

For me it is a combination of good job opportunities in my industry compared to the uk, a less crowded country and access to all the things I enjoy doing i.e surfing, sailing, camping etc, the majority of which are difficult to do in the uk 12 months a year. Ease of access to the things that give me a good quality of life is why I want to give NZ a go. It baffles me why the uk is full of NZers and Aussies!
Plus I like the kiwis more than the Aussies, although qualify that sweeping generalisation by confirming I have not yet met all of the 20million australians.


----------



## mollymoo

Hey Sabfrance,
For me I want to try something new. My friends keep raving and raving about NZ and the out door life. Good work opportunities and the same as toadsurfer, in that its a good combination of the things I like and having more opportunities through the year to do them. I can't comment on Aussies VS NZers as I only know one Aussie and he's really nice, but no NZers lol


----------



## striiing

if you are travelling alone you should be looking to move into a share house to start of with, its a great way to meet people.


----------



## bdl123

sabfrance said:


> Just out of interest - what is it that makes you all want to move to New Zealand? As a kiwi I've wondered what draws people from the other side of the world to our little patch.



Hi, I have just emigrated to Wellington from the UK with my hubby and 1yr old son...we decided on NZ for a number of reasons..
We want our son to be able to have the sort of childhood we had in the UK - in the sense of playing outside without having to be watched or chaperoned by the parents. We want a more 'outdoors' kind of lifestyle for us and our son.
The unemployment rate is far far less than in the UK.
The crime rate is far far less than in the UK.
It is warmer than the UK.
It is cleaner and tidier than the UK.
and so far...everybody seems so much more friendlier than in the UK...

there are so many more reasons but thats all can think of at the mo 

bdl123


----------

